# Can Anyone plz tell me Forum rules Briefly??



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Friends,
i m *new* to digit and this forum to.
Can anyone plz tell me the forum rules briefly??


----------



## anandk (Dec 25, 2006)

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/welcome-1.gif
no cracks. no posting anything illegal. no spamming. post sensibly. serach b4 u post. check the relevant thread on rules.
i'v taken the liberty  of adding mine : be polite. no such thing as a dumb question or a dumb answer, as long its genuine. 
have fun ! this is one of the better tech forums around !


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/welcome-1.gif
> no cracks. no posting anything illegal. no spamming. post sensibly. serach b4 u post. check the relevant thread on rules.
> i'v taken the liberty  of adding mine : be polite. no such thing as a dumb question or a dumb answer, as long its genuine.
> have fun ! this is one of the better tech forums around !


 
*Wat if i go opposite to the the abovesaid???*


----------



## sariq (Dec 25, 2006)

then you will get a warning = temporary BAN for some days
or
Permanent BAN for ever


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

who will ban me??
If i m temporarily banned then who will lift out the ban and after how much time?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2006)

the admins and mods ll do it all


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

wat if he forgets to make a person alive again into the forum?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

1.) Don't start duplicate threads.
2.) Don't post about ILLEGAL stuffs.
3.) Don't start such threads again.  
4.) 
	
	



```
If (u'll follow forum guidelines)
{
U & we'll enjoy ur stay here;
}
else
{
U'll get temporary/permanent BAN from admin/mods;
}
```


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 25, 2006)

They don't do it manually, they'll ban you fox fixed days and the account will be activated automatically.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 25, 2006)

Ahem ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

^^
lol


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

ok thanx for the replies guys.
But a person can become a victim of *DICTATORSHIP* of Mods or whatever.
Is this forum belongs to them?
They r paid for this?


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2006)

make ur point if there is any ....


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

agar main sab kuch batau, to kya forum administrator meri baat sunega?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

Buddy! Why r u so desperate about all such things?  
Batty has given the link to Forum Rules, just read them, remember them and follow them. Simple, isnt it?


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2006)

sir ji aap apni pareshaani khul ke bata sakte hain admins aur mods jalhad nahi hain and none of em mis-use their powers .... 

if u hav someting to say or if u r directing this thread to make a certain point .... make it clearly dont go around beating the bush ....


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

Yaar pata hai kya baat hai??
Maine mere pehle wali ID pe ajj thread banaye.
_USername_ --- *Manshahia*
As i m new, maine ek thread banai, which was the poll BTW GNOME and KDE.
Mod ne us ko usi time close kar diya.
Uske baad, mujhe pata nahi tha k kya krna hai, QNA mein ek nayi thread banai yeh jan ne k liye k , ek thread close kyu ki gayi hai, then hi just Banned me.

Wud u people plz support me??
Maine to kuj bhi galat nahi bola phir bhi mujhe ban kardiya geya. Yeh *DICtatorship* nahi to aur kya hai??
Wat sud i do now?
__________
How can i take my voice to the forum administrator??


----------



## sariq (Dec 25, 2006)

^ i guessed you on the 12th post of this thread 

1. Forum default language is English
2. I think Moderators were already annoyed from you for creating a long list of stupid polls (as myself). and asking mods again (why thread was closed) by creating a new thread, was not a good idea that time.
3. Banning you seems not fare, but what would be the other way of stopping you at that time. this is a big forum with large nos. of members, rules need to be strict here


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 25, 2006)

No man, i just created two polls.
then wat if i created.
For what use r forums created. i wasnt using any abusive language or something bad, just created two polls.
Anyways, also i m new, he sud hav informed me for this damn thing.
Everyday 3 or 4 users r joining this forum and they will create two or three threads a day. Wud they b Banned from this stuff??
THis is *NOT* FAIR


----------



## mehulved (Dec 26, 2006)

Just see the last few threads posted by Manshahia.
As soon as I closed one thread there was another popping up in some other part of the forum. And all of them were either meaningless or repititive. He wouldn't even read the reason why I closed the threads and pop up another thread as to why I closed the previous one. 
Well if you'll feel it's unfair and dictatorial so be it.
You can complain to FatBeing and Raaabo, who are the admins of these forum and they can turn back my decision.
And as to your ban, it will be automatically reverted back on 1st of Jan as a new year present to you.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 26, 2006)

Jatt_punjabi said:
			
		

> No man, i just created two polls.
> then wat if i created.
> For what use r forums created. i wasnt using any abusive language or something bad, just created two polls.
> Anyways, also i m new, he sud hav informed me for this damn thing.
> ...



I think you should get used to forums buddy. The main reason your threads get locked is because it is repeatitive. If these kind of threads are started by every new person who joins the forum like you, there is in increase in spams and these kind of things make the server go down or slow. If you are looking for something, make sure you use the *Search* option which is available. If you don't use the correct key words, its hard to find the topic which you are searching for. Also, it so happens sometimes that though you won't get the right hit. Reason?? Its quite simple; because of repeatitive threads and spam. You got to sift through those threads to find the right one. In case you are a bit apprehensive about starting a new thread, PM the mods or those who are very regular and reply to almost all the threads. They  might help you out and save you from being banned.................AGAIN!  Oh yeah, one more thing. *English* is the default language and use *NORMAL* english to post your threads, i.e., avoid shortforms 

Hope you got the whole idea now and you quit ranting. Enjoy your stay and learn stuff which you have been looking for


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 26, 2006)

ok. Lets wait for the new year and i wud b alive again. And truth is that i didnt knew that search option.
and one more thing can my ban be lifted b4 new year?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes it can be lifted before new year. But, I don't feel like doing so. You can continue with your old ID then. 
And yeah making multiple ID's is also one things that will make us mods look at you in a negative way. You have been banned for a reason and by creating multiple ID's you are trying to bypass that.
And I hope that in the new year you will learn a few things.


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 26, 2006)

@ Tech_your_future
I hav learnt many things in this present year too.
The main reason behind many posts in day was this--
I m studying at some other city staying away frm home almost for two weeks. In these two weeks, many questions come into my mind and i just write them on the notebook, to ask in the form. The reason behind *those polls* was to check how much is linux being used. As being new to this forum(this is my first forum in whole life), i didnt knew that we can even search the topics that had been asked many days or months or years ago.
So Tech_your_future, there is no fault of me. And in these holidays i m home. Then from 2nd jan i m going out for a month for training purposes. So please please lift the ban as early as possible, coz i cant wait. I wud b very thankful to you.
__________
Plz think over it.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 26, 2006)

READ THIS ALSO
.
FORUM ETIQUETTES


----------



## mehulved (Dec 26, 2006)

I have reduced it to 2 days ban. And any further mischief will lead to a bigger ban next time.


----------



## sariq (Dec 26, 2006)

^ congrats Manshahia. these days all the users are getting banned for most of the time for server problems


----------



## n2casey (Dec 26, 2006)

@ Jatt_punjabi

One more thing friend, from the day of my joining this forum I worked little hard to know the rules & options. As U say that U were not knowing about *Search* option, but don't U think that it's a matter of impatience. U shud have patience to gain knowledge.


----------



## Jatt_punjabi (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh.. Thanx a lot.


----------

